

Mac vs PC People: Personality Traits & Aesthetic/Media Choices - castway
http://blog.hunch.com/?p=10124

======
sree_nair
all this analysys falls flat in reality beacause people buy the mac to be
identified with this traits. (and not the other way). So have to say, Invalid.

